
Clojure to Rust rewrite yields 17x speedup - tosh
https://www.reddit.com/r/Clojure/comments/cb02xs/datascriptrum_author_goodbye_clojure_same_loc_17x/
======
augstein
From the comments:

„[…] the author confirms that Clojure solution uses boxed numbers.

Breaking news: boxed math is 17x slower than unboxed math in a computation-
heavy task.„

~~~
cljuser
Clojure’s support for non boxed math is error prone and almost unusable. It’s
support for non boxed collections is bolted on. Writing code like this in
Clojure is a mess.

